# Storage



## Lightbringer (2/6/20)

I like organising. So as a new DIYer I would love to see pics of other people's storage, whether it's their concentrates or their e-juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501 (2/6/20)

Lightbringer said:


> I like organising. So as a new DIYer I would love to see pics of other people's storage, whether it's their concentrates or their e-juice.



Some interesting solutions in this thread: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/concentrate-stand.t48620/

I'm just using empty 2l ice-cream contaners.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (2/6/20)

I really should get more organized. 

I’ve been mixing for years and the shambled mess that is my concentrate collection just seems to get more cluttered and mixed up but somehow it works so I’m not going to mess with it...

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## LeislB (2/6/20)

It takes longer to find the flavours than make the juice! Today I put them in flavour categories. Fruit in one container, mints and deserts in another and additives and sweeteners in another. I tried alphabetically but one mix or new concentrate and the whole system is buggered.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Silo (2/6/20)

Pretty much a mix of what has been said.

I was just about to tidy uuh... Ooh a vape...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (3/6/20)

I don't have any fancy stands, I wish I had a vape cavern like @Rob Fisher though.
At this point everything is in tool boxes and accessory boxes in a cupboard. 
My concentrates are in large ziplock bags, labelled according to manufacturer as I find that way is easier to locate what I need than by sorting according to flavour profile.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mstrauss003 (4/6/20)

So here is my way of storing the DIY concentrates and PG and VG. Please help me out if There are any negatives to storing the bottles lying down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (4/6/20)

mstrauss003 said:


> So here is my way of storing the DIY concentrates and PG and VG. Please help me out if There are any negatives to storing the bottles lying down.
> 
> View attachment 197711
> View attachment 197712
> View attachment 197713



very neat, I should strive to follow in your footsteps

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

